# Coffee



## Byfuzzerabbit (Jul 29, 2012)

October 27, 2006 - July 27, 2012

Coffee had to be put down yesterday b/c her kidney's had shut down. I left for a week for a little vacation at the beach with some friends. My parents were watching her while i was gone. 

The week i left my parents said she stopped hopping into the litter box was was just wetting her self on Thursday. They said she was getting butt baths and spent hours trying to keep the floor clean. They didn't want to tell me anything so i could enjoy myself but i figured something was wrong when they mentioned she was peeing on the floor(called them everyday to check on my Coffee bunny). When I came back Saturday her legs and bottom were raw, she had a limp(she was avoiding using her right foot), and she couldn't sit without her back end twitching. I was going to wait till today to bring her to the vet but when i was watching her she was just in so much pain and she had down a bowl of water in 10 minutes maybe less. With in 30 minutes of getting home the last 15 was spent with her after i brought in my bags and unpacked I could see the amount of pain she was in. I was crying the whole time when i realized that she would probably have to be put down.

My parents brought her to the vet I couldn't do it. I gave her a hug and said goodbye. The vet did a few tests and said her kidney's had shut down so they recommended it was best just to let her go. 

My friends got me a bottle of Bacardi and Absolute when i told them what happened. Though I would rather have my bunny back. I miss her so much. My parents said this was my last rabbit until I get my own place. So it just means i got to finish college and move out asap. Hopefully they change there mind though. Mom is allergic to cats and dogs so yeah. This means no more pets.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. They are never here long enough....now she can binky free and not be in any pain.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 29, 2012)

Awwww.... am so sorry for your loss. I can feel how much you loved her from reading your post. It hurts so much to loose our bunny loves. She's at peace now. No more pain. And she had a wonderful life with you.

Binkie Free, Little Coffee!
:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened. You couldn't do anything else.

If you're in the middle of college, it's probably not the best time to get a new pet. Perhaps until you're on your own, you could do some volunteering at a shelter.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 5, 2012)

What a scum bag to leave posts like this on rainbow bridge announcements.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, Orlena, I saw a post like that on another bridge thread. I'm confused by them. Are they actual people typing them out? Or is it some sort of virus/computerized posting these scammers set up? What kind of location is USA Afghanistan? Lol


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 6, 2012)

What scum bag? Where? *looks both ways*

I am so so sorry for your loss  *hugs*


----------

